# Landmark and AMX



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I have the AMX landmark software that is used to manage my HT system. I want to change out some of my equipment but am having some issues getting the IR codes for the new products. It seems that I cannot get the reader from AMX and the company that set my system up is no longer in business. I have decent computer skills and am looking into an IR reader to feed the new codes into the system. Has anyone done this with something other than IRIS? Any suggestions?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can manually program it via a serial port, you might get the codes you need from remotecentral.com - they have a huge library.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I will have to look and see. The only thing I see so far is a capture command. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I have programed Landmark systems before.:bigsmile: You can't import the IR codes in to the system from remotecentral.com or any where else.:gah: You have to have the IRIS to enter new IR codes. I just looked on ebay and they have an AMX IRIS unit for sale but it's going for $275. Good Luck!raying:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Can I use another reader instead of the IRIS? I have found other RS232 readers...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I've never tried any other IR readers. If you do it will need to be able to transmit the IR code through the RS232 port. That is the recommended transfer method for Landmark. Landmark is a temperamental program that doesn't always do well with the IR codes. The IRIS will take 3 samples of the code before it transmits it to the program. Some brands of electronics require you to put the IRIS into a Special mode that takes as many as 5 samples of the IR before it transmites. Even after you learn the codes you may have to adjust the duration of the flash through the program to get your equipment to respond to it. AMX has replaced Landmark with Netlinx which is a much better program. I've been certified for both. I like Landmark but it can be a pain sometimes to make it do what you want it to do especially if your not familiar with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

I understand that - I have been working with this program since 2000... I don't consider myself an expert, primarily because installing and setting up these system is not my primary job (I work on another complex system - ERP and Oracle - but just as temperamental :R.) An IRIS system (assuming you can find one - costs about 700), the other systems I am looking at do read from the serial port (RS232), so I am assuming that it may work. It costs about 200 and is new, so I am willing to risk that amount. As for the Netlinx, I currently have entirely too much tied up in my current system to lose it. The last quote we got was well over 20k, and simply not worth the time and effort, plus they did not know how to use the program. My system, while dated, is still very functional and I'm happy with it. I just want to be able to add and move equipment around without a several thousand dollar investment each time. Hindsight being twenty-twenty - I would never have gotten a system that would require an "expert" each time I wanted to add or change equipment!


----------

